# Touring Scotland Skye Maybe ?



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

This year we want to go back to Scotland and were wondering if there are any must see places etc

we are in a tag axle camper with motorbike trailer, want to park up and tour on the bike 

Any suggestions gratefully appreciated

many thanks and best wishes for Xmas


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

The roads around Skye are a nightmare. Mostly single track with regular passing places but with a M/H and trailer, could be a problem.
That said, we saw plenty of M'Homes touring around so it can be done with a great deal of patience.


----------



## DonMacleod (Oct 2, 2013)

Skye, and the west coast region in general from Oban up to Ullapool and beyond has some smashing touring grounds, albeit somewhat weather dependent. Regarding the comment on the roads on Skye, it is true that when you go off the beaten track you are on single track roads, but these are passable for an average or even large motorhome. The main roads on Skye are absolutely fine. The north end of the island, Uig round to Staffin is terrific, as is the south west around Elgol. We took our 7.5 metre van down to Glenbrittle last year and had a great time.

North of Kyle of Locahalsh there are great areas to explore; Plockton, Lochcarron, Applecross, Ullapool are lovely areas. (The hill road over to Applecross is terrific but may be a challenge depending on your size. Just north of Ullapool is a fantastic peninsula known as the Summer Isles - definitely worth a look.

Have a great time,


Don


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Roads on Skye and the NW of Scotland are not a problem, plenty of passing places provided you are a courteous road user. On Skye I would strongly recommend the CC&C site, beautiful location on the side of a loch, lovey couple who run it and provide free range food from their croft. Nice and central to see the rest of the Island on your bike.

Enjoy yourself.

Dave


----------



## bob-in-dav (Aug 11, 2013)

Caravan Club site at Morvich then take a ride up and over to Glenelg - small seasonal ferry there to Skye.

North of Ullapool to a great little site at Scourie - one of my favourite places ever.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

[
North of Ullapool to a great little site at Scourie - one of my favourite places ever.[/quote]

We had lunch at Scourie last year but decided not to stay, probably going that way again next year, is it worth a night or two?

Thanks

Dave


----------



## su1 (Jun 23, 2011)

*Touring Scotland*

We were in Skye earlier this year stayed on the camping and caravan club site, great site. We toured the island in our motorhome 7.5m with no problem.
The best place in Scotland to visit is Sutherland in the far north, stay at the Scourie site north of Ullapool. This area is a hidden gem with stunning scenery but beware visit before the second week in June or late September otherwise the midges can make life unpleasant.


----------



## SilverFox13 (Nov 20, 2007)

Not hijacking the thread ... but what is the best time of year to visit?


----------



## su1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Last week in May or first week in June. I went up for about 10 years in a row and the weather is the great unknown, that being said there was only one year where we were totally rained out generally the weather was reasonable and if it is good make sure you take an evening boat ride from Ullapool around the Summer Isles - brilliant


----------



## DonMacleod (Oct 2, 2013)

Having grown up in the area I agree that weather is clearly unpredictable, but the advice of late May, early June is spot on. If you are flexible in your journey plan, the medium term weather forecasts have improved incredibly in recent year. 

Another thought, the Trossachs area around Loch Katrine is sublime, though rather inaccessible. Perhaps stop in Callander and take the bike....

Have fun,


Don


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

I second the Trossachs,my favourite local area for scenery and biking.


----------



## bob-in-dav (Aug 11, 2013)

Here's a bit more info on ferry to Skye from Glenelg (note this is a palindrome)

http://www.undiscoveredscotland.co.uk/skye/glenelgferry/

I seem to remember something to do with the book "Ring of Bright Water" in relation to a tiny place near Glenelg.

Have also seen motorhomes wilding it on the beach near Bernera Barracks.


----------



## DonMacleod (Oct 2, 2013)

Glenelg is a great spot to visit. Just a few miles south of Glenelg is Sandaig, where Gavin Maxwell wrote "Ring of Bright Water". Sandaig is on the shore, with no road to it - but you can park and walk. Beware though that south of Glenelg the road becomes very narrow....not sure you'd want to take the trailer down there but perfect for the bike....


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

I do not believe (Victor!) that anyone on here is seriously recommending a visit to Callander. The most tatty tourist trap town in Scotland.

Dave


----------

